# Hormones and FMS/CFS



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

This is just something that came from a newsletter to which I describe. When you get to the site, you'll need to scroll down past the initial article on the calming benefits of green tea to get to the part about the relationship between hormones and FMS/CFS. I don't know if this is already common knowledge or not, but just wanted to share. http://216.74.15.3/store/hhw_0405.html#the "Used with permission of The Hopkins Health Watch, http://www.johnleemd.com."


----------

